# New Gibson 2014 Range Announced



## morethan6 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yo,

Couldn't see a post on here for this - apologies if there is one!

Looks like Gibson have announced their new range for next year - no specific models up yet but looks like DV247 have an overview on the go - it's being updated right now so I'd assume there is more specifics to follow.

Gibson 2014 Guitars and Basses Announced | DV247

Looks cool - lots of stuff to take more time looking over and develop GAS for...

What do we reckon then?


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 28, 2013)

nawww no pics 

looks good tho, but:

" _In a bold move, the Gibson Les Paul Standard is only available with the Min-Etune mechanical tuning system_"
Booooooo gibson. boooooooo


----------



## morethan6 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah man saw that - I think the Trad is basically a STD with normal tuners though?

Hopefully more pics will follow


----------



## xzyryabx (Nov 28, 2013)

Gibson jst don't get it.
All we want is a well-built standard w/ high QC + an explorer w/o a pickguard.
How hard is that?!!
Didn't they already fall on their asses with the robo-tuners in the past?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2013)

Curious about the LPM, revamped Melody Maker, Les Paul Studio Pro, and the Les Paul Peace.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 28, 2013)

So the Melody Maker becomes the Junior, the LPJ is a Junior, but it's got the Studio range appointments, the Studio is bumped up a bit with almost Standard-like looks and the Standard is definitely not standard anymore? Eeerrrrr... 

Not that it doesn't look good 'n all, I'm just wondering why they feel the need to stir the pot like this.


----------



## Skullet (Nov 28, 2013)

Les Paul Signature is the only one sticking out to me . However i wont judge till i see the whole gibson range


----------



## aneurysm (Nov 28, 2013)

xzyryabx said:


> Gibson jst don't get it.
> All we want is a well-built standard w/ high QC + an explorer w/o a pickguard.
> How hard is that?!!
> Didn't they already fall on their asses with the robo-tuners in the past?!



You´re so right, oh and i hope the will finally bring out a decent looking V which they never did !


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 28, 2013)

and heres gibson serving up a big steaming pile of "meh".

that light blue classic looks kinda nice though


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Curious about the LPM, revamped Melody Maker, Les Paul Studio Pro, and the Les Paul Peace.



I want that purple one. min-e-tune or not.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 28, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> nawww no pics
> 
> looks good tho, but:
> 
> ...


Looks like they're trying to pull a Google+ on us. In all honesty though I'd still buy one MinEtune is just an added bonus.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 28, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> So the Melody Maker becomes the Junior, the LPJ is a Junior, but it's got the Studio range appointments



The LPJ is nothing like a Junior? It's more like a Studio - the body is about twice as thick as a Junior and it has humbuckers and a tune-o-matic bridge.

The Melody Maker has a kind of Les Paul Special vibe (essentially a 2-pickup Junior) which always appeals to me. P-90s are tr00.

The LP Signature looks cool too, like that one a lot. It has a bit of a 70s vibe.


----------



## MatthewK (Nov 28, 2013)

If they could please just release a non-studio buckethead signature again I would be pretty psyched.


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 28, 2013)

morethan6 said:


> Yeah man saw that - I think the Trad is basically a STD with normal tuners though?
> 
> Hopefully more pics will follow



Nope. Standard has a circuit board rather than hand wiring, locking tuners, asymmetrical 60s neck rather than 50s, Burstbuckers rather than 57 Classics, chambering rather than weight relief..... I think that covers it. Well, other than the Min-E-tune thing.

I think Gibson gets shit on way too much on these forums, but adding the least popular feature to the most popular model is ....ing retarded. They shouldn't be surprised when they don't sell many Standards. I sold very few Min-E-tune equipped Gibsons this year, and I sold a lot of Gibsons.. Oh well I guess. Always liked the Traditional's specs more anyways.

If they'd make a 60s Traditional again I'd buy one.


----------



## darren (Nov 28, 2013)

The Melody Maker/Les Paul Special (dunno why they feel they have to change the names around) looks awesome, and the LPJ (Studio?) looks like great value for the money. For some reason, i like the more stripped-down, workhorse Les Pauls without all the fancy wood and binding.

Not a fan of that 120th Anniversary 12th fret plaque on EVERYTHING. At all.


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 28, 2013)

No more Flying V and Explorer? ... boring ...


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 28, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> So the Melody Maker becomes the Junior, the LPJ is a Junior, but it's got the Studio range appointments, the Studio is bumped up a bit with almost Standard-like looks and the Standard is definitely not standard anymore? Eeerrrrr...



Be thankful there is no GII line. 

Disappointed it's still LPs and SGs though. Explorers get no love.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 28, 2013)

Impressed that they've not only kept prices steady but seem to have brought them down for a lot of models. Gibsons aren't really my thing these days but it looks like some good stuff.


----------



## newfinator (Nov 28, 2013)

Okay, here's my ignorance on Les Paul's shinning through and this is an honest question but other than the obvious aesthetic differences between the various models what varies? There seems to be so many that, on the surface, appear the same. Don't they all have 24 3/4 scale, mahogany neck, mahogany body(with or without maple cap), rosewood or ebony fingerboards and two pickups with two tone controls, two volume controls and a three way toggle switch. Do the fingerboard radius, fret size and other non-obvious details change between models?


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 28, 2013)

newfinator said:


> Okay, here's my ignorance on Les Paul's shinning through and this is an honest question but other than the obvious aesthetic differences between the various models what varies? There seems to be so many that, on the surface, appear the same. Don't they all have 24 3/4 scale, mahogany neck, mahogany body(with or without maple cap), rosewood or ebony fingerboards and two pickups with two tone controls, two volume controls and a three way toggle switch. Do the fingerboard radius, fret size and other non-obvious details change between models?



Necks, fretboard radius, tuners, pickups, wiring (coil taps, phasing, circuit boards), binding, chambering vs. weight relief, fretboard wood, quality of figured wood, and finish sum up the differences.

Gibson no longer uses ebony, by the way.

The only thing that remains the same is the mahogany body and scale length.


----------



## ESPImperium (Nov 28, 2013)

I cant seem to bring myself to like Gibson at the moment, or ever again after the amount of crap flame/quilts ive seen recently or even the fact their range is piss water weak. Only the Mastadon Explorer could get get my money, and the impending Lzzy Hale sig Explorer thats on its way i hear will i think, if the QC issues are not too bad.

I am happy as a pig in muck with PRS SE models in the same price bracket as the LPJ and, as soon as PRS bring out a S2 Singlecut Trem ill have one of those as well. ESP are not doing much for me now (Even if i have ESP in my name) and thats a crime for me.

I think PRS will have my business for my next two guitars, and Spector will have it for my next bass. But i am reaching that age i know what i want from a guitar/bass and if it deviates im pissed off quite easily.


----------



## newfinator (Nov 28, 2013)

3074326 said:


> Necks, fretboard radius, tuners, pickups, wiring (coil taps, phasing, circuit boards), binding, chambering vs. weight relief, fretboard wood, quality of figured wood, and finish sum up the differences.
> 
> Gibson no longer uses ebony, by the way.
> 
> The only thing that remains the same is the mahogany body and scale length.



Thanks for the info. On the surface it had appeared that Gibson had done to the Les Paul what Ibanez has done with the RG/Jem lines in having endless renditions that vary slightly and are virtually indistinguishable from each other.

Mind you, if I wanted a decent Les Paul I'd still have no idea where to begin in terms of model. It would be nice if they offered something slightly different for wood options. Then again perhaps they do.


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 29, 2013)

newfinator said:


> Thanks for the info. On the surface it had appeared that Gibson had done to the Les Paul what Ibanez has done with the RG/Jem lines in having endless renditions that vary slightly and are virtually indistinguishable from each other.



Well, in fairness to you, they still have basically done that.


----------



## Edika (Nov 29, 2013)

I am very confused with all these renditions of the Les Pauls too. I also have a love/indifference relationship with Les Pauls, at times I am seriously thinking of getting one and at times they do nothing to me. I find Explorers much more appealing but most of the color choices or combinations are really bland (to me at least). Add that to the fact of all the stories I hear about QC then it's a real turn off. Makes ordering from internet a Russian roulette with more than one bullet.


----------



## Djentlyman (Nov 29, 2013)

darren said:


> Not a fan of that 120th Anniversary 12th fret plaque on EVERYTHING. At all.



+1

Although that finish on the Classic is pretty sexy.


----------



## morethan6 (Nov 29, 2013)

OK- I've looked them all over and I've decided that this one has won:

Gibson Les Paul Standard 2014 6-String Electric Guitar Ocean Water | DV247


----------



## Valnob (Nov 29, 2013)

I guess epiphone will also announce their new lineup soon, can't wait !


----------



## Mr Richard (Nov 29, 2013)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NURSE!


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 29, 2013)

Some very cool paint jobs, Gibsons are meh to me though.


----------



## Samark (Nov 29, 2013)

The Gibson LP Traditional is a superb looking guitar


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 29, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

eh !


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 29, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> nawww no pics
> 
> looks good tho, but:
> 
> ...



I have heard of those breaking and people having a lot of trouble finding replacement parts.

Good old Gibson, altering their most famous guitar even more, how bold of them...


----------



## Exit Existence (Nov 29, 2013)

I played a new min-etune les paul this week at my local store.
Honestly it took more time to fine tune the guitar than it would doing a basic tuning check with a stomp box tuner


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 29, 2013)

Exit Existence said:


> I played a new min-etune les paul this week at my local store.
> Honestly it took more time to fine tune the guitar than it would doing a basic tuning check with a stomp box tuner



That's my main problem with it. It turns tuning into a hassle. Sure, it's a cool novelty, but it's ridiculous to put it on their hottest seller and not offer the option to not have it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 29, 2013)

Gibson leaves things alone: "Gibson is stagnating, like usual!"

Gibson updates a popular model: "Dammit! If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"

Oh, internet. You will never cease to amuse me.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm just waiting on this, the first Gibson I will ever buy:






The picture does not do it proper justice. I got to see him use it live last December. Man, is it beautiful


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 29, 2013)

Surprised nobody has mentioned that the LP Custom is MIA on that page of guitars...


----------



## ProphetOfHatred (Nov 29, 2013)

Did they actually discontinue all of their Flying V models?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2013)

Gibson Guitar: Electric, Acoustic and Bass Guitars, Baldwin Pianos


----------



## Skullet (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like gibson is going down ESPs route with the writting on the 12th frets


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 30, 2013)

Still waiting for them to drop a production model seven string Explorer...


----------



## Skullet (Nov 30, 2013)

^They have already done this im sure ?


----------



## Skullet (Nov 30, 2013)

double post!


----------



## Mr Richard (Nov 30, 2013)

I would love a snow falcon, hell I would love the same look and hardware on all Gibson body shapes.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 30, 2013)

Skullet said:


> ^They have already done this im sure ?


Yup, but only for a short time, they did a run and that was it.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 1, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> The LPJ is nothing like a Junior? It's more like a Studio - the body is about twice as thick as a Junior and it has humbuckers and a tune-o-matic bridge.



I know, did you not see that I said "Studio range appointments"? The thing is, the J in LPJ stands for Junior, although everybody agrees that it's sitting in the Studio's chair.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 1, 2013)

I need a Melody Maker in my life. Preferably now, but wallet says no.


----------



## Mitochondria (Dec 1, 2013)

That LPJ in that sunburst perimeter


----------



## Stooge1996 (Dec 2, 2013)

The music zoo have some of these up now, the new melody maker in TV yellow though


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 2, 2013)

yes all but no more ebony for gibson  they need to do maple


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

Baked maple would be Amazing!


----------



## Necris (Dec 2, 2013)

I like the finish on the classic a lot.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 3, 2013)

No LPC, no care


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2013)

Gibson 2014 Results | Musician's Friend

So, it turns out the SGMs and LPMs are just the Js with Min-E-Tune systems.

Also, REALLY digging the 2014 Studios.


----------



## Gryphon (Dec 3, 2013)

Those blue finishes are sick....must...start....saving....$$$


----------



## Mr Richard (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks like they are up on Sweetwaters site. Man it is so hard to not bite the bullet on this bad boy...






Gibson Les Paul Classic - Seafoam Green, 2014 | Sweetwater.com


----------



## JD27 (Dec 4, 2013)

Like some of the new finishes. Noticed all the Burstbucker equipped guitars are high dollar now. Les Paul Studio is the cheapest one with them at $1399 (Teal Blue Candy, yes please!). 









This Placid Peace color is pretty sweet. Peace Symbols got to go though.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, REALLY digging the 2014 Studios.








I think this needs to be mine.

Yup.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 4, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> I think this needs to be mine.
> 
> Yup.



Manhattan Midnight? I saw it on a SG Standard.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 4, 2013)

That's the one. 

Gibson Les Paul Studio - 2014, Manhattan Midnight | Sweetwater.com


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh, that is lovely.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2013)

I like how this thread took a 180.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 4, 2013)

RAAAAAAWR FERK GERBSON!!!

Oooh, pretty colors!


----------



## Mr Richard (Dec 4, 2013)

Still not a huge fan of the 12th fret marker change, but that's a minor beef.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr Richard said:


> Still not a huge fan of the 12th fret marker change, but that's a minor beef.



I'm cool with it.

YAY GIBSON!


----------



## Mr Richard (Dec 4, 2013)

Actually now that I see it says 120th Anniversary, that's not so bad. Still would prefer regular fret marker but I don't think it would stop be from purchasing one.


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 4, 2013)

I like the 12th marker thingy on most of these. What would have been SICK is if it was no inlays except that


----------



## Crabface (Dec 5, 2013)

Personally, I think that the new range is awesome.
The only thing that I don't like is the Min-Etune on the standard.
I've never been interested in the standard anyway, though.
The LPM, LP Peace, LP Futura, LP Signature and LP Studio Pro are all brilliant IMO and the new colours are really nice and adventurous for Gibson.
Also excited to hear the new pickups, especially the Sidewinders.


BUT... Does anyone know whether Gibson will be discontinuing the LP Signature T range? I loved those guitars so it'd be a shame.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred (Dec 5, 2013)

I love this forum, at least half of the people in it get all worked up about guitars they are never going to buy 

They should put the gothic series back into production.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 5, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> So the Melody Maker becomes the Junior, the LPJ is a Junior, but it's got the Studio range appointments, the Studio is bumped up a bit with almost Standard-like looks and the Standard is definitely not standard anymore? Eeerrrrr...
> 
> Not that it doesn't look good 'n all, I'm just wondering why they feel the need to stir the pot like this.



It's a bold move, Cotton. Let's see if this one pays off.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 5, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> It's a bold move, Cotton. Let's see if this one pays off.



I think it might. They are finally offering guitars that everyone can afford.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 5, 2013)

Am I the only one who misses the Voodoo series and wishes it would get a reboot?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 5, 2013)

Also, guys... this could be cool:


----------



## will_shred (Dec 5, 2013)

_velkan said:


> No more Flying V and Explorer? ... boring ...


 

+1

I can't for the life of me understand why they stopped making their most badass guitars. I also feel like a standard explorer was reasonably priced unlike the Les Paul standard.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 5, 2013)

Les Paul Supremes will have ebony... but will cost $4899.00 retail.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 5, 2013)

will_shred said:


> +1
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand why they stopped making their most badass guitars. I also feel like a standard explorer was reasonably priced unlike the Les Paul standard.



Yeah that sucks, two shapes that I have yet to add to my collection. Got to find an Explorer.


----------



## aneurysm (Dec 5, 2013)

ESPImperium said:


> I cant seem to bring myself to like Gibson at the moment, or ever again after the amount of crap flame/quilts ive seen recently or even the fact their range is piss water weak. Only the Mastadon Explorer could get get my money, and the impending Lzzy Hale sig Explorer thats on its way i hear will i think, if the QC issues are not too bad.
> 
> I am happy as a pig in muck with PRS SE models in the same price bracket as the LPJ and, as soon as PRS bring out a S2 Singlecut Trem ill have one of those as well. ESP are not doing much for me now (Even if i have ESP in my name) and thats a crime for me.
> 
> I think PRS will have my business for my next two guitars, and Spector will have it for my next bass. But i am reaching that age i know what i want from a guitar/bass and if it deviates im pissed off quite easily.



Regarding the Lzzy Hale Signature Explorer, where did you get that Information ?
Damn it, i would kill for one if they ever would relesae that as an production Model !


----------



## synmon (Dec 5, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Regarding the Lzzy Hale Signature Explorer, where did you get that Information ?
> Damn it, i would kill for one if they ever would relesae that as an production Model !



She said it on her instagram and twitter herself. Honestly, not a gibson man myself. The only Gibson I've owned and been happy with is the Les Paul Junior. Cheap, effective, and when you get the right one it plays like a dream.


----------



## aneurysm (Dec 5, 2013)

WTF, so this will become finally true that it´s available for everyone ?
AGAIN, are you absolutely SURE that this will happen ?
If so, goodbye to all of my Amps and say hello to my new Wife


----------



## loganflynn294 (Dec 5, 2013)

This with a no Min-Etune and a different pickguard would make my pants get tighter.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 5, 2013)

^Drool! Which one is that? I love the colour and the not-quite-custom binding a LOT. I'd probably just ditch the pickguard altogether. Hope it comes unattached like they used to (as far as I recall).


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 5, 2013)

I Don't think the Explorer and Flying V are discontinued just because they weren't in the catalog, the semi hollow and acoustics weren't either and I doubt they'd leave that market out of nowhere.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2013)

The V is definitely discontinued, but the Explorer is available in some places.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *The V is definitely discontinued*, but the Explorer is available in some places.



That is just all kinds of wrong.


----------



## loganflynn294 (Dec 5, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^Drool! Which one is that? I love the colour and the not-quite-custom binding a LOT. I'd probably just ditch the pickguard altogether. Hope it comes unattached like they used to (as far as I recall).



It's a Les Paul Signature Caribbean Blue. It's about time they use white multi ply binding on something other than true Customs! As soon as these hit stores, I'm gonna be the guinea pig


----------



## Rock4ever (Dec 6, 2013)

I managed to score a 2013 LP Standard when the blowout sale occured and looking at the 2014 model I'm happy I was able to get one.

$500 price increase i believe on the premium? I've also read the nibs on the fingerboard binding are no more. It is just a cosmetic change, though it's one I like on the LP I bought. Time will tell if I still like it years from now.

I am also disappointed they're not releasing new models of the flying v and explorer. I thought we would see new models this year with them being seemingly unavailable as last year went on.


----------



## Scud7011 (Dec 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The V is definitely discontinued, but the Explorer is available in some places.


Well, if it's any consolation, the limited run of Snow Falcon V's goes on sale today (or the pre-orders, at least). I just got off the phone with my sales rep at Sweetwater, and confirmed an order for one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2013)

Well they still do make SOME V's, just as limited editions and signature models. Seems like they discontinued the standard Flying V and Explorer, though. They're may be some in stock that weren't sold off after they were discontinued though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 6, 2013)

Prices are actually getting kind of good at the moment for Gibsons. $1,999 for a traditional? I'll STILL go for an Edwards LP.


----------



## isispelican (Dec 30, 2013)

Brent from Mastodon posted this on instagram : Instagram
"Went to Gibson guitars custom shop today and met with some really great folks and I think there finally gonna do the silver burst Flying V custom !!!good news great day!"

Count me in!!!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 30, 2013)

isispelican said:


> Brent from Mastodon posted this on instagram : Instagram
> "Went to Gibson guitars custom shop today and met with some really great folks and I think there finally gonna do the silver burst Flying V custom !!!good news great day!"
> 
> Count me in!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2013)

> silver burst Flying V custom


----------



## Fathand (Dec 31, 2013)

If they really did discontinue the basic V & Explorer models, luckily for us/those who want them the used market is pretty large. 

I like the fact that they can pull the price point down, because a US made Gibson for less than asian "budget" models = more appeal and a huge win. (I won't get to any quality arguments right now) e.g Will I buy a LTD Viper for 800 or a Gibson SGJ for 650? 

(...actually, neither. The Cpt Kirk Douglas model is in my sights right now, I just hope that they won't discontinue it before I can get one.  )


----------



## yingmin (Dec 31, 2013)

Fathand said:


> (...actually, neither. The Cpt Kirk Douglas model is in my sights right now, I just hope that they won't discontinue it before I can get one.  )



I think that model is already done. As far as I can tell, it was limited edition, and they've all sold already.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 31, 2013)

yingmin said:


> I think that model is already done. As far as I can tell, it was limited edition, and they've all sold already.


That one of the sexiest SG's I've ever seen.


----------



## yingmin (Dec 31, 2013)

Truly. I've never really liked SGs, but if I found one of those for a good price (and they're very reasonably priced to begin with), I'd have to seriously consider it.


----------



## Fathand (Dec 31, 2013)

yingmin said:


> I think that model is already done. As far as I can tell, it was limited edition, and they've all sold already.


 
I also read somewhere about the limited thing, but also from somewhere (might have been the comment section of the guitar itself on Gibson.com) that it isn't a limited edition. I might have to ask the local Gibson dealer about it's availability, and if that doesn't luck out then start searching from european dealers if they have any left.. that's a shame though, because like stated above it's really a cool guitar. 

Seems like trend with Gibson, though. Release something really cool.. and then make it a limited edition and discontinue it quickly. But who knows, the oversized LP basses are still around, and they were supposed to be limited too..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2013)

Sometimes their sigs are limited. The Thunderhorse and Grace Potter were, for example.


----------

